# Today's gag



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Paddy staggers into his local boozer after taking what looks like a terrible hammering.

"what happened to you Paddy, you look as if you have been jumped on by a gang of yobs" comments the barman.

"oh, no, it was nothing like that, it was Seamus O'Connor what done it" replied Paddy.

"O'Connor, that skinny wee drip, he must have had something in his hand " retorted the surprised barman.

"Yes he did, it was a shovel and he gave me a real battering with it" said Paddy

"Did you not have something in your hand to hit back with" enquired the barman

"indeed I did" Paddy replied, "it was Mrs O'Connors left tit, but it was useless for fighting with"
;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

8) : ;D ;D


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Thank god, a good joke at last :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Go on then, your turn !


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------

